# Ollech & Wajs M7



## Firebox (Oct 26, 2013)

hello to everyone !

Just recived my first M7 watch a week ago , all i like to say is that im very pleased with the watch and the price ,if anyone thinking to get one ,i wouldnt think twice!!

for the price , you cant get much better .i will put up some photo ...


----------



## Firebox (Oct 26, 2013)

http://s994.photobucket.com/user/maximus647/media/29C4F154-8BD4-4288-818F-B42241CC40E8_zpsxaefcggk.jpg.html


----------



## Firebox (Oct 26, 2013)

http://s994.photobucket.com/user/maximus647/media/FD0C966D-8403-4E5D-8CB6-8EAED13790C0_zpslycytpt1.jpg.htmlhttp://s994.photobucket.com/user/maximus647/media/FD0C966D-8403-4E5D-8CB6-8EAED13790C0_zpslycytpt1.jpg.html


----------



## Firebox (Oct 26, 2013)

http://s994.photobucket.com/user/maximus647/media/45759AA4-11DF-44DB-A6DA-A7DCF0636D83_zpsth4baizt.jpg.html


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

There you go:- and yes I agree, O&W make some great pieces...


----------



## G-dane (Oct 3, 2013)

I like it, its got the 6 and 9 like the "Spork". Looks solid.


----------



## Firebox (Oct 26, 2013)

thanks guys , and for the photo, still don't know how to put them up haha , getting there


----------



## Firebox (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

that is a nice looking watch

bowie


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

looking good


----------



## Firebox (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks guys ,im really happy with it ,and keep great time as well ..


----------

